# the day the music died



## Helpful Corn (Feb 4, 2012)

use this thread to memorialize your favorite musicians who are no longer alive.

use live performances if possible

use spoilers




Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_NWPY99Q94


----------



## sputnix (Feb 4, 2012)

Spoiler



[yt]oozJH6jSr2U[/yt]


Freddie Mercury nuff said


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 4, 2012)

Spoiler



[yt]unHAvQUpW74[/yt]
Louis in general...





Spoiler



[yt]ir1A74UA2YE[/yt]

[yt]4sTP994tOMk[/yt]
Bob and Dean mostly due to the genre rather then a specific adoration


----------



## xist (Feb 4, 2012)

Undoubtedly a scary nutcase but a fine musician



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wX42E6Jjp8


----------



## Ace (Feb 4, 2012)

I came into this thread expecting the next Justin Bieber.
This is however a very pleasant surprise


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 4, 2012)

A long long time ago,
I can still remember how that music used to make me smile. 



Spoiler


----------



## Depravo (Feb 4, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 4, 2012)

Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yUSGvm4BXA


Unfortunately, I could not find a live performance of his greatest song.


----------



## Domination (Feb 4, 2012)

Spoiler



George Harrison
[yt]x9oP2TjeCwU[/yt]

Kurt Cobain
[yt]n6P0SitRwy8[/yt]

John Bonham
[yt]IOb8otk7Y0U[/yt]

John Entwistle and Keith Moon
[yt]upeCPOPHOwU[/yt]

Cliff Burton
[yt]bg92QpjRcJk[/yt]

Bon Scott
[yt]fsDpznl8eIs[/yt]

Freddie Mercury
[yt]HgzGwKwLmgM[/yt]

John Lennon
[yt]njG7p6CSbCU[/yt]



*R.I.P.*


----------



## Gahars (Feb 4, 2012)

Freddie Mercury has already been posted, but it bears repeating. No one has been able to come close to matching him; he's was pretty much irreplaceable (As the rest of the band has found out for themselves, I'm sure). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqAZWf15bxQ

Also, great compilation of the news right before and after his death.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9h2il09og40


----------



## Fudge (Feb 4, 2012)

RIP 


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJLe1UTqKvA


----------



## hobo33 (Feb 4, 2012)

Dimebag Darrell


Jimmy Sullivan


----------



## gloweyjoey (Feb 4, 2012)

I feel this thread would be incomplete without the 3 young men Don McLean's "American Pie" is about

_"And the three men I admire most - the Father, Son, and the Holy Ghost - They caught the last train for the coast. The day the music died"_



Spoiler: Buddy Holly



[yt]0KKohj9NcXg[/yt]





Spoiler: Ritchie Valens



][yt]Jp6j5HJ-Cok[/yt]





Spoiler: The Big Bopper



][yt]MWqLPxJ7kxU[/yt]


----------



## Javacat (Feb 6, 2012)

Quorthon of Bathory!

Linked track takes time to build up.


Spoiler: Quorthon



[yt]2d2oSJS8QAs[/yt]


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 6, 2012)

Spoiler: Layne Staley








Without him, Alice in Chains ceased to exist. 
Don't give a fuck if they're still touring or not. 
Just ain't the same.


----------



## xerces (Feb 6, 2012)

All of this and not a single mention of Jimi Hendrix, Stevie Ray Vaughan or Janis Joplin??


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 6, 2012)

A true musician.



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xrd3lSn5FqQ


----------



## xist (Feb 29, 2012)

RIP - 66 seems far too young



Spoiler


----------

